# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Khám phá khu rừng hoang sơ tại cà phê Nhiệt Đới - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Cà Phê Miền Nhiệt Đới*
> 
> _Số 10, lô 14b, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà Phê Miền Nhiệt Đới*


*Giữa những ngày oi nóng, bức bối nhất, chỉ cần đặt chân vào cà phê Nhiệt Đới, bạn sẽ được thở phào nhẹ nhõm và bỏ lại sau lưng cái ngột ngạt, khói bụi của chốn đô thị.*

Tọa lạc tại khu đô thị Trung Hòa, Nhiệt Đới khác biệt hẳn với các quán cà phê lân cận. Không đi theo kiểu văn phòng lịch lãm nhưng khô khan, nhàm chán, nơi đây lại như một cơn gió lạ, đưa đến cho bạn cảm giác tìm về với thiên nhiên sông nước trong lành.

Dẫn lối bằng những bóng cọ, suối nước, cánh cò trắng… Nhiệt Đới như mở ra cho bạn hành trình phiêu lưu, khám phá đến một vùng đất hoang sơ nhưng trữ tình, lãng mạn. Quả thật, càng đặt chân đi sâu vào quán, người ta càng phát hiện ra nhiều điều thú vị.


Ở đây, bạn sẽ không tìm thấy loại ghế sofa bọc nỉ quá đỗi phổ biến, tấm rèm lụa hoa văn sặc sỡ song cũng vẫn đơn điệu, hay bức tường nhà vô tri vô giác. Thay vào đó là những bộ ghế tre cách điệu, độc đáo hơn mà vẫn thật êm ái, dễ chịu, là chiếc đèn thật sáng tạo khi thiết kế từ vỏ dừa khô thô sơ, là những mặt nạ gốm ngộ nghĩnh mà khơi gợi trí tưởng tượng phong phú. Ngay cả các vật dụng đơn thuần như chiếc hộp đựng giấy ăn bằng đá, cái ống tăm gỗ như bầu rượu bé xiu… tất cả đều mang đến cho bạn một khám phá hay hay, nho nhỏ nào đó.

Nếu tinh ý, người ta dễ dàng nhận thấy cà phê Nhiệt Đới là một tổng thể nhất quán. Cái tên ấy không phải hứng lên đặt ra cho vui, nơi đây từ ánh sáng, màu sắc đến nội thất thiết kế hay các chi tiết trang trí đều lấy cảm hứng từ thiên nhiên, hướng tới một khu rừng nhiệt đới hoang dã nhưng vẫn có nét trữ tình, thơ mộng. Bởi thế, ai một lần tới đây, được thả mình trong không gian “nhiệt đới” ấy cũng đều thấy lòng mình thư thái, nhẹ nhõm lạ lùng.

Không gian đã vậy, ngay cả âm thanh cũng góp phần tạo nên phong cách quán rất rõ rệt. Anh chủ chia sẻ: "Tại nhà hàng mình, không bao giờ khách phải mệt mỏi vì những loại nhạc ồn ã, thị trường. Mình chỉ mở các bản nhạc không lời trữ tình mà thôi. Mình muốn khách đến đây phải thực sự được thư giãn”.

Mở tấm menu ra mới thấy, anh chủ này đúng là người tỉ mỉ trong từng chi tiết. Ngoài các món ăn và đồ giải khát phổ biến thì thực đơn quán cũng hướng tới hương vị nhiệt đới với thành phần chủ yếu là các loại hoa quả tươi. Bạn có thể nghe đến những cái tên món ăn hấp dẫn mà chỉ nơi đây mới có như: cơm bò kiểu nhiệt đới, bún bò nhiệt đới, kem nhiệt đới, sinh tố nhiệt đới... Và nếu có ai hỏi thì chắc chắn anh chủ quán lại một lần nữa khẳng định: "Cà phê Nhiệt Đới mà nên đồ ăn cũng phải đúng chất nhiệt đới chứ em...".  

Quả thật, anh chủ quán có thể hơi nguyên tắc, nhưng chắc nhờ vậy, "miền nhiệt đới" này mới không bao giờ bị mờ nhạt và luôn mang cái tôi khác biệt giữa một Hà Nội nhỏ bé nhưng cũng quá đỗi thênh thang.

Không chỉ là điểm đến cho những ai thích "sưu tập" các quán cà phê lạ, độc đáo, nơi đây còn là thiên đường lí tưởng cho các cặp tình nhân. Thử tưởng tượng xem, không cần phải đi đâu thật xa, mà ngay giữa chốn thành thị này, bạn và người ấy vẫn có cơ hội kề vai nhau ở một "khu rừng", lắng nghe âm thanh êm đềm hòa trong tiếng nước chảy róc rách, trong thứ ánh sáng dịu dàng, lung linh... Đó quả là gợi ý tuyệt vời cho một buổi tối hẹn hò lãng mạn, thi vị, nhất là giữa những ngày nóng nực, bức bối của mùa hè Hà Nội. 





Hầu hết mọi nội thất thiết kế của quán đều lấy cảm hứng từ thiên nhiên







Những bộ bàn ghế tre cách điệu



Mặt nạ gốm trừu tượng nhưng cũng thật ngộ nghĩnh



Chiếc hộp đựng giấy ăn bằng đá khá lạ mắt



Chiếc đèn thiết kế từ vỏ dừa thô sơ



Nơi đây sẽ là điểm hẹn hò lí tưởng cho các đôi bạn trẻ











> *Cà Phê Miền Nhiệt Đới*
> 
> _Số 10, lô 14b, Trung Hòa, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội._
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Cà Phê Miền Nhiệt Đới*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Kiến trúc ấn tượng thật

----------


## Amp21

Quán này không khí thật ma mi  :cuoi1: 
Bao giờ phải đến thử mới được

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

